# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Mannatech opening in South Africa Soon

## JohnS

Hi there. My name is John Scott and I am here to tell you that Mannatech is opening up in South Africa At the end of April. This is an opportunity to get involved in a comoany where you can help people improve their lives while building a better life for you and your family. I wont bore people with lots of info here but if you want to know more go to www.glycoearthsouthafrica.com I will be adding more information over the next few days so come back and have another look. If you want more information the contact me using the link on the web site.
Have a great day
Regards
John Scott :Smile:

----------


## JohnS

Hi there. my web site has just been updated. If have looked previously then you can have a new look. If you havent looked it will be worth while looking now. Have a nice day :Smile:

----------


## JohnS

Just letting people who might be interested that Mannatech has now opened in South Africa. I have a member of my team going to South Africa in May who will be available to answer your questions. Contact me if you are interested in meeting with him :Smile:

----------


## victorious

Dear John 
A  good! friend of mine has told me about mannatech ,Johan Hurter. I am very interested to help distribute your product in South Africa. Please contact me asap.
Victor

----------


## lukas

I have entered into the mannatech business recently in south africa and know a couple of people already throughout the country who can assist you if you are still interessted in this amazing opportunity! (and no-one contacted you / helped you in this matter) feel free to contact me anytime.Kind regards, Lukas Cornelissen
Bloemfontein
 :Batman:

----------


## JohnS

> I have entered into the mannatech business recently in south africa and know a couple of people already throughout the country who can assist you if you are still interessted in this amazing opportunity! (and no-one contacted you / helped you in this matter) feel free to contact me anytime.Kind regards, Lukas Cornelissen
> Bloemfontein


Actually Lucas I did contact Victor by private message and i am ready to help him if he wants my help.
Anybody can be assured that if they contact me they will get a reply either within the post or privately which ever is appropriate.
If you are still interested Victor I am happy to help.
Regards
John

----------


## jpkoster

The Company:

It's a company called Mannatech, which sells Glyconutrients. However they do not only sell them they also discovered the science behind the knowledge we now have about the need for glyconutrients. On top of that they have global patents on ALL of their products as well as the processes involved, meaning that Mannatech are the only company in the world that can use the processes proven to create Glycos and then in turn sell them. From a business perspective this gives one huge security, as the market will never be over saturated.

Mannatech is a public company listed on the NASDAQ stock exchange therefore all information is public and available. It was set up in Dallas, Texas is 1994 and since then has made over $2billion in sales. It has no debt and has over $60 million in cash reserves. There are currently 570 000 independent associates in 12 countries. It was named 4th in Forbes magazine's 200 most profitable small businesses in America. Meaning that there is no catch so for those of you sceptics out there, here is your proof, the company has been formally recognised by huge global corporations such as the Royal Academy of Medicine in London as well as the Nasdaq exchange meaning that in no way, shape or form does it involve anything illegal or non profitable. 

The Products:

The products are not designed to cure any illness but to give optimal health. Each of the trillions of cells in our bodies should have 8 protein sugars each, which allow them to communicate with each other and thus give our bodies the correct tools in order repair, protect and defend themselves effectively. However we are designed to get these sugars from our diet but because of our diets severe lack on nutrition we are only receiving 2 of these sugars. Therefore in essence these products are quite simply what our food should be giving us. They are not designed solely for people who are already sick, as not only is prevention better than cure but because of our poor diet the average person is only a quarter of as healthy as they could be. Therefore every person who desires a long and healthy life should with this knowledge in mind should make the intelligent decision to compensate for these scary facts with a dietary supplement, the most advanced of these being, Glyconutrients. The results of these products have been incredible from people who suffer from cancer, diabetes, epilepsy or weight problems, where their symptoms have dramatically improved, if not disappeared to the average person who has simply never felt so good!! 60 of the American Olympians at the Beijing Olympics where on the products during the games and testimonies of their results can be found on www.mannatechteam.com. Mannatech has spent over $20 million on 3 state of the art private research centres, making it unique amongst wellness companies in America. Each new product is tested using human serum the most accurate way of testing and one of the board of directors is always a âGuines Pig,âin the process. 

The Income:

The company has the most generous compensation plan in the history of the wellness industry giving between 42-44% of it's annual gross profit to it's independent associates.

The beauty of this business is that not only does the product really work therefore making it easy to sell but that the structure enables people to work at their own pace and therefore have control of their finances.

There is a commission structure in place that associates receive at the end of every business period but there is also a passive income structure, which is what people have called the way to financial freedom.

It works like so: you buy into the company for R4300, for which you will receive R5000âs worth of Mannatech products. Now if R4300 is a lot for you, you can sell your products immediately and make your money back. Preferably you would take the products and sell âthe businessâ. This means that when you sign up someone as an independent associate, you receive R750 in direct commission per person. Once you have signed up 6 people, Mannatech rewards you with what is called a power bonus of R7500! If one of your 6 associates then in turn signs another 6 people, they receive the power bonus, however you will receive a matching power bonus also of R7500. You will receive this every time some one you sign receive their PB. 
Once you have 15 people in your small business,(Regional Director) you start to receive a passive income of R2000-R5000 per month, once you have 60 people (National Director) it increases to R6000- R12000 per month, once you have 200 people (Executive Director) you receive R20000-R30000 per month, and once you have 600 people (Presidential Director) you receive R50000-R100000 per month! 

Therefore you can understand where the 42-44% commission comes in!!


Because of Mannatechâs satisfaction guarantee, if within 6 months of signing up, you were to feel this isnât working out for you, you will receive your R4300back in full. What do you have to lose??

Personally I have been involved for 6 months. I am currently an Executive Director about to go Presidential. I have been to visit Mannatech about 2 weeks ago where I met with Founder Sam Caster, CEO Wayne Badovinus, Terri Maxwell and Dr. Robert Sinnot. I also had the privilege to counsel with Jett who is the Top Earner in the company. 

I am willing to meet with anyone who is interested and please free welcome to contact me on 0824509546 or kosterjp@mweb.co.za

----------

KyleD (26-May-09)

----------


## KyleD

Hi All, 

There is absolutely no doubt that Mannatech is a wonderful opportunity!!!

The official opening of the Mannatech business was in November 2008. My Family have been involved in Mannatech for a long period of time long before the *official* SA launch. (Going on 18 Months). We used to do it part time but now have turned to doing it full time due to the rewarding compensation plan, and amazing products.

I am based in JHB, South Africa, and have relatives in Cape Town also involved. Please do not hesitate to contact me should you have any queries. I have up to date information regarding all aspects of the business including meetings in your area's. A member in our family is already Presidential and will definetly be able to answer any questions, should i not be able too.

Regards.

----------


## Mandrake

Buy Mannatech Glyconutrients products - Advanced Ambrotose Complex – Mannabears.

Looking to buy Mannatech Ambrotose & Glyconutrients products?

Buy Glyconutrients. Buy Mannatech glyconutrient products and their other glyconutritionals. Get Advanced Ambrotose Complex and the other Mannatech glyconutrient products such as Manna Bears and Glyco Bears. Get Mannatech products by visiting the link in my signature.

Mannatech offers a business opportunity that you can earn a residual income from. I have personally tested this business and proven that it does work. Please have a read through the information below and if you have any questions about the business or products then feel free to contact me.

I will personally train you in the methods that I have been using to automate my business on the internet, and to make a success of the business. 

The products are available in the following countries for purchase: *United States of America, Australia, United Kingdom, Japan, New Zealand, Korea, Taiwan, Denmark, Germany* and *South Africa*. You can open an account for yourself now by visiting the website below in my signature.

I can personally purchase product using my own account for South Africans if they don’t want to use their credit card online. For more information about this please contact me.

I would advise registering as an associate. Associates get more of a discount on the products and are eligable to join the business opportunity.You can also register as an associate and not particpate in the business opportunity if you wish.

Take a tour of Mannatech here.

----------


## Kevm

> The Company:
> 
> It works like so: you buy into the company for R4300, for which you will receive R5000âs worth of Mannatech products. Now if R4300 is a lot for you, you can sell your products immediately and make your money back. Preferably you would take the products and sell âthe businessâ. This means that when you sign up someone as an independent associate, you receive R750 in direct commission per person. Once you have signed up 6 people, Mannatech rewards you with what is called a power bonus of R7500! If one of your 6 associates then in turn signs another 6 people, they receive the power bonus, however you will receive a matching power bonus also of R7500. You will receive this every time some one you sign receive their PB. 
> Once you have 15 people in your small business,(Regional Director) you start to receive a passive income of R2000-R5000 per month, once you have 60 people (National Director) it increases to R6000- R12000 per month, once you have 200 people (Executive Director) you receive R20000-R30000 per month, and once you have 600 people (Presidential Director) you receive R50000-R100000 per month! 
> 
> Therefore you can understand where the 42-44% commission comes in!!



I have some questiones with the income. So I get that when you sign someone up you get R 750 you do that 6 times = R4500. Just on sign ups. Then you get your PB of R7500. Now a total of R12 000. And all it totally costs was R4300 x 6 = R25 800. Now a member of your team does the same thing. Now they get the R 12 000 and you get another R7500 matching PB.
By the time you have had 2 people from your sign ups do this a total of R77 400 was paid and R 51 000 paid in PB. 
Then you still work out commission on products? If I have understood this correctly? This system has a few flaws? Either the products actually cost the company next to nothing to make? Or the system will eventually bankrupt itself? What is set up to stop this from happening? 

And how does the passive income work? Is it a % of product turnover in your business? 
Does the % fluctate base on size and turnover of business. It seems like there is far more money involved in just recruiting people. than product turnover?
If my understanding of this is correct it places Mannatech very close to a "pyramid". I know its a horrible term. But generally when money is made off recruiting as apposed to product turnover this term comes into play.
I am open to all information with regards to my questions.
I look forward to the response.

----------


## Mandrake

Kevm

To answer your question:

You have slightly misunderstood the system. You are correct up to the first R12 000, but when someone in your team recruits 6 all stars for R4300 then you won't get another R12 000, but rather will recieve your second R7 500, and the person who recruits the 6 will recieve the R12 000.

Yes, you also recieve commission on the products. 

If you want to find out more details on the mannatech compensation plan and to understand the fundamentals of the business then please visit https://www.mannatech.com/MyMannatec...r=1252117&go=1

Please be patient with the page it takes a while to load. 

If you have further questions then let us know.

----------


## Kevm

> To answer your question:
> 
> You have slightly misunderstood the system. You are correct up to the first R12 000, but when someone in your team recruits 6 all stars for R4300 then you won't get another R12 000, but rather will recieve your second R7 500, and the person who recruits the 6 will recieve the R12 000.
> 
> Yes, you also recieve commission on the products.



Hi Mandrake,
I do understand the system. If you read my mail I did state the matching PB of 7500. So a total of R19 500 gets paid out with a return of only R 25 800 into the business fromt he 6 new R 4300 sign ups. Thats 75% of the income from sign ups going to bonuses?
This is where I thinkt he explanation gets lost. I read through most of the info from the site. To be honest, it has so many different payments levels and methods and criteria for bonuses. It appears like you could easily miss out? Maybe I am just functioning slow this friday afternoon. It looks like you have taken simple multi level and attempted to over complicate so it gets so confusing that no one really knows what they got involved in?

My main question is still unanswered. Products cost next to nothing and sold at major premiums to fund these bonuses? Or the business will not sustain itself?
I just get concerned when you start getting such high bonuses purely on recruiting people. Before products have truly even moved through your network?

Please inform me if I am missing the simplicity of this process.
Or did I miss one of the criteria in order to recieve the bonuses? One of the fine print things?

----------


## Mandrake

KevM

I will be honest with you, I have read the compensation plan a few times and I also don't fully understand it. Yes it is possible to miss out if you don't fully understand it. You are right 75% does go to product bonuses but that is only on the initial sign up of all stars. Not everyone signs up as an all star unfortunately. So this circumstance doesn't always happen and the PB is only paid out once. Not all your associates that you sign up will be able to sign up all stars as well. 

I am signed up as an all star and have been doing the business with Mannatech for about three years. I have only managed to sign up 2 all stars in that time as most people don't have this money available to sign up at this level. So the PB is a rare occurance.

To answer your question most MLM companies do end up inflating there prices to be able to pay the associates, this is the nature of MLM unfortunately. It happens in herbalife, amway, etc. So I would agree with you that the products probably don't cost much to manufacture, and a large amount of the profit is there to pay for these bonuses.

You do make other bonuses for the recruitment of people as well, even by signing up preferred customers, and master associates. There is also the commission that comes from the use of the products by members in your downline. There is good money to be made from this business, just by introducing people to these wonderful products.

If Mannatech was not able to sustain this business model they would have gone out of business years ago, yet they haven't, and they continue to get stronger as time goes on.

I think where most Mannatech Associates go wrong is in marketing the business opportunity. It is a complicated system, and people will fail if they try to market this system.

Mannatech is not about the business opportunity, it is about the products and the benefits they have for health. There are no products like glyconutrients, that does for the body what these supplements do.

All I know is that I market the products to people who are looking for the product, using internet automation and Search engine optimisation to target these people. With this technique I find people in all the ten countries who are looking for our products who join the company to get the products. I get regular sign ups and I make my monthly commissions without truely understanding the compensation plan. But I don't really do it for the money but rather to get people onto the products and to get them to recieve the benefits of the supplements.

Let me ask you this, are you looking to get involved in the business just for the money, or do you want to market a product that truely has wonderful health benefits? If you in it purely for the money then this isn't the business for you, then you should rather look at one of the many other internet income generation programs that are available. However if you want to market a product that can truely have health benefits for people, and make some money on the side, then this is the business for you.

What do you want to get out of the business?

----------


## celiaventer

Hi,

I heard that Ambrotose is good for dogs health as well?

Is this true, and it what way will it help?

Thank you

----------


## celiaventer

Hi,

I heard that Ambrotose is good for dogs as well.

Please could you let me know if this is true, and in what way is it good for their health?

Thank you!

----------


## Mandrake

Well Celia, Ambrotose would be good for dogs in much the same way as humans, by stimulating cellular communication and stimulating correct cell repair and regeneration.

However I am not a vet so I can't give you an answer based on veterinary experience.

I hope this answers your question.

----------


## jpkoster

Hello Celia.

Sorry for the late reply. 

I have just got back from Mauritius.

Ambrotose has an amazing effect on animals. 

I could send you the double-blind studies on email.

Contact me on info@jpkoster.com

----------


## Dave A

This is to advise posters in this thread that I have received a take-down notice of the content of this thread from Mannatech, as follows:




> 7/10/12 
> 
> TO: (essentially me) 
> 
> RE: Impermissible Use of Health Claims Attributed to Mannatech Products 
> http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/s...th-Africa-Soon 
> 
> Dear: (essentially me), 
> 
> ...


My first response (11th July 2012):




> Dear sir/madam,
> 
> 1.	I am unaware of previous attempts to contact myself or The Forum SA in this matter. Please advise how these attempts were made.
> 2.	The Forum SA is a social media website that does not exercise pre-publication control of content published. Primary responsibility for the content of each post rests with the member publishing that post.
> 3.	The Forum SA is guided by the principles of freedom of speech, but also acknowledges that the right to freedom of speech can be legitimately limited. Accordingly I acknowledge that as a moderator, I may be required to exercise post-publication editing, issuing of notices or other adjustments to content published on The Forum SA on occasion. However, any such addition, alteration or removal must be properly justified.
> 4.	In order for me to properly assess your request, please indicate by reply the exact posts (each post is numbered) and contents (please copy and paste) that you wish to have removed, together with the legal foundation or your public interest cause for concern applicable in respect of each removal request.
> 
> Assuring you of my best attention.
> 
> ...


Next contact from Mannatech:




> 7/20/12 
> 
> TO: (essentially me)
> 
> RE: Impermissible Use of Health Claims Attributed to Mannatech Products http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/s...th-Africa-Soon 
> 
> Dear: (essentially me), 
> 
> A few days ago Mannatech, Incorporated ("Mannatech") contacted you requesting your immediate assistance in removing statements from your website (identified above) which violate Mannatech policies in connection with claims about our nutritional products. Our records do not reflect you''ve made the requested changes to your website and contacted the undersigned regarding this matter - this automated letter was generated accordingly. 
> ...


My response (23rd July 2012):




> Please find attached email sent on 11th July 2012 requesting specific information in respect of your request.
> 
> To date I have yet to receive a response to this communication from a Mannatech representative.
> 
> Please confirm receipt of this notice, and advise when I may expect the specific information required in order for me to assist.
> 
> Please also be advised that given the lack of response from Mannatech to date, I have published the content of your notices and my responses in the thread concerned to establish public record of these communications.
> 
> (me)


Please note that dates within the correspondence received from Mannatech is in the format mm/dd/yy

----------


## IanF

Wow an exciting thread. 
I see they don't say anything about the business model and commissions paid.
Also if some of the members who posted about Mannatech could tell us if they know about not making medical claims it would help with the other side to this claim. 
What are the odds of even getting a reply to this as it may just be a general email sent out to all websites about Mannatech?

----------


## Dave A

> Wow an exciting thread.


Well, it certainly has got my interest now. It poses some absolutely fascinating questions.

----------


## vieome

Reading through this thread I have found no claims from the people promoting the product in this thread that " implies Mannatech nutritional products prevent, treat or cure disease, (ii) states, suggests or implies Mannatech nutritional products are a substitute for a doctor?s standard of care, and/or (iii) otherwise violates Mannatech?s Associate Policies & Procedures. "


http://www.raysahelian.com/glyconutrients.html 

Extract
I start suspecting that there is something not right about the promotion of a product - such as glyconutrients - when the meaning of the word is so ambiguous, and the word is created by a company that sells through multilevel marketing channels. There is little mentioned in the legitimate medical literature regarding the term glyconutrients, yet the internet abounds with websites promoting its virtues.
   This article discusses the merits or lack thereof of "glyconutrient" products sold by Mannatech -- and other companies that offer such products for sale -- that supposedly have 'eight essential sugars.' There are many types of sugar compounds -- for instance glucosamine, glycoproteins, glycolipids, fructooligosaccharides, arabinogalactans -  that have been shown to have a role to play in health and I have articles on some of these sugar-related substances that review the research. I would rather use these terms rather than the mishmosh term 'glyconutrients.' I am a strong believer in the benefits of various dietary supplements including sugar compounds, I just want to call them by their proper, scientifically accepted names.

----------


## vieome

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mannatech

----------

Dave A (23-Jul-12)

----------


## AndyD

This is interesting. 
One big problem I've always had when checking out any MLM businesses is finding *genuine* info. You run a standard google search and usually the top 200 or more results returned are the same sales crap that's copy/pasted from the main company website by thousands of different resellers into their own sites and blogs. You've got to then copy and paste swathes of the reoccuring text into a new google search request along with some advanced search operators in order to filter out the rubbish and find some results with genuine discussion about the pros and cons, experiances of real people both good and bad or even complaints about the company. Sometimes the first advanced search still ends up swamped and an even more refined search is necessary. 

This obviously means that the genuine info isn't accessible to the average google user and it's struck me on several occasions that this is no accident. I think it's part of the game by MLM companies to make sure that threads that aren't complimentary about the product or business are buried so deep by SEO that they're effectively not there. 

Once in a while you'll find a genuine discussion on a well SEO'd forum in a geographical location that's not swamped with resellers blogs. It comes up in the first page of google results.... What then?? Well, if I were the company, the way I'd go about it is to issue take-down notices to that forum on whatever legal grounds might sound feasible. Copyright infringement might work in certain circumstances....medical or safety grounds would work equally well in other instances perhaps....who knows, whatever it takes.

Just a thought from the resident cynic.

----------


## Dave A

> Reading through this thread I have found no claims from the people promoting the product in this thread that " implies Mannatech nutritional products prevent, treat or cure disease, (ii) states, suggests or implies Mannatech nutritional products are a substitute for a doctor?s standard of care, and/or (iii) otherwise violates Mannatech?s Associate Policies & Procedures. "


I'm leaving it up to Mannatech to identify the *specific* content they deem crosses the line, and to provide specific justification. The posts by Mandrake pose a particularly interesting question and I'm quite curious to hear Mannatech's argument.

Obviously there's a lot of content that shouldn't pose a problem at all, so a total take-down is out of the question.

----------


## Martinco

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mannatech


This makes very interesting reading

----------


## Martinco

Hi Dave,

Anything new on this ?

----------


## Dave A

Not so far. In fact at this point I believe Mannatech can be categorised as "unresponsive".

----------


## Dave A

Having received yet another take-down notice, I am trying a different avenue to get a response from Mannatech. The following has been sent to them via their "contact us" form on their website.




> I am receiving a steady stream of take-down notices, allegedly from Mannatech. However, no-one has responded to my replies on the issue and the notices keep coming.
> 
> Analysis of the notices reveals a number of technical flaws in the sending protocol, so I was wondering whether these mails are actually just spam.
> 
> Is there a tijohnson@mannatech.com at Mannatech?
> If yes, why is he/she not responding to my emails?
> 
> Your assistance or feedback would be much appreciated.

----------


## AndyD

Given the fact this company has already been through the legal wringer over medical claims, if they're concerns about this thread were genuinely '_Impermissible Use of Health Claims Attributed to Mannatech Products_ ' I'm pretty sure they'd be more responsive to your inquiries. 

I still don't see it, I think it's a brand image protection exercise.

----------


## Dave A

> I think it's a brand image protection exercise.


Well at this rate, they're doing it wrong  :Devil2:

----------


## Citizen X

This does make for interesting reading! It satisfies a tabloid need I seem to have! Will be watching this one closely for developments.. On the note of vitamins, I do have the opinion that we do need extra vitamins. I no longer buy a multi vitamin as it gives me an appetite for sweet things. I have resolved to buy the vitamin c brand ‘aha’ 250 mg, 100 tablets for R20 at most SA pharmacies and maintain a 2 fruit a day, high protein low carb diet. So far so good…

----------


## hbennie

Have you ever thought about what it would be like to "Own Your Life"? 

This is what I think it means to "Own Your Life": When you subtract out the sleeping time, commuting time, working time and things you have to do each and every day of your life, most people don't have more than one to two hours a day to do what they would like to do - and then, would they have the money to do it?

I have discovered a way a person can learn how to "Own their life" by working with a group of professionals that will teach you how to develop equity in the turnover of an American Public Company that has got a technology hailed as the most exciting medical discovery in the last 100 years!

I would highly recommend listening to this audio clip  it will take around 20 minutes of your time, and might just be the start of a new journey towards Owning your life:
https://soundcloud.com/bartek-gruszk...ptions/s-FU9sl

And we have a support system for doing it that is so simple anyone can do it. It doesn't require selling. If you are interested to know more, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Thank you for your time.

Regards,
Hilton Bennie

----------


## HR Solutions

Hi Hilton ............ welcome to the forum ...........

----------


## desA

Greetings dear one.

----------


## adrianh

Hi Hilton, I am deaf so I would like you to tell me in your own words what the oppertjnity entails.

----------


## hbennie

> Hi Hilton, I am deaf so I would like you to tell me in your own words what the oppertjnity entails.


Hi

I have basically transcribed the audio for you to read. I hope that you find it useful. I know it is long... but please do take the time to read through it! Thanks.

(Audio is from Bruce Larson):

I got involved with a group of professionals who work with an American public company called Mannatech.

Mannatech are a Research & Development company operating in more than 20 countries and they have a patented technology which in many areas is being hailed as one of the most exciting medical discoveries of the last 100 years.

Now what this group of professionals did is they worked with me and they showed me how to develop a share in the turnover of this company that operates on a world-wide basis.

Now I dont know if you ever look at other ways of making money but what I am going to share with you right now could well be a fantastic solution for you to change your life financially and possibly even from a health perspective.

Lets discuss some of our options For many of us, we are struggling to make ends meet. For many of us, there is just too much month at the end of the money.

So when we have the opportunity of creating additional income, what do we have to do?

We have been so ingrained that we sell our time for money. In other words we go out and get a job, and we sell our time and expertise for money. We sell it by the hour, or by the week or by the month.

But really what we are doing is we are taking a portion of our lives, an hour or a day of our lives, and we sell it to somebody.

Just think about that

We take time, which is our life, and we sell it to somebody for money.

Now we have been so conditioned to working for money by selling our time that we really have closed our minds to other options. And that is what I would like to share with you today.

I was chatting to a Pharmacist the other day. He owns his own Pharmacy, and has done for 32 years. He told me that for 32 years, he stood at the same counter, dispensing the same sort of medicines, looking out the same window, watching the same front door, and pretty much doing the same thing day in and day out for 32 years

It was interesting because he said to me if he had killed somebody and gone to prison, he would have done 25 years with the possibility of parole He had done 32 years of hard labour.

How many of us feel pretty much the same way?

But we dont really know what to do. We dont enjoy selling or we feel that we are secure in a job (that, incidentally, is something you need to take a really close look at, because there really is no job security anywhere).

What we need to do is to take control and take ownership of our lives. We do this by creating wealth. We do this by creating a situation where money works for us, instead of us working for money. We need to change that parameter.

But most of us really dont know how to do that. We have been conditioned by our teachers, our parents, our colleagues, our peers  You need to go and sell time for money. Now what that means is that we limit our income because there are only 24 hours in the day, so if you are selling your time, you are pretty much limited to what you can make.

And some people make a lot of money but they have very little time. The more you earn in a company the more is expected of you, the harder you work and the more the stress increases.

Then there are those of us who go and start our own businesses. Well theres a high risk investment for you. Do you know that 80% of people who start their own traditional business go bankrupt within two years? And of those that survive the two years  80% of them will go bankrupt within the next two years. The attrition rate is terrible. The damage that is done is often phenomenal  we can lose everything.

So what do we do? How can we get money to work for us? Most of us have absolutely no idea what to do.

I am going to share with you what this American public company, Mannatech, actually offers. It offers 2 things specifically. 

No.1  it gives us the opportunity to develop a share in the turnover. And as I mentioned earlier if you are looking for other ways of generating more money or creating an additional income, then this is something that you should take very seriously. It gives us this opportunity on a part-time basis at zero risk.

No.2  it provides us a patented technology, international patents (one product alone has over 45 patents). This is the particular product that is being hailed as one of the most exciting medical discoveries in the last 100 years.

When you start to look at the technology and you realise how you can actually change peoples lives purely from a wellness and a health perspective, we can really make a difference.

But lets get back to the financial side for a moment.

Lets say that you wanted to earn some additional money. And you wanted money to work for you.

Well we all know that if you took a whole big chunk of money, lets call it R1million, and we stuck that in the bank, we would earn interest out of it. Have you ever stopped to think how much money you would actually earn from that R1million? It would probably be in the region of R6000 per month.

So R1million is a great deal of money, but can you live on R6000? And of course the other challenge is how do we get our hands on R1million? How long would it take you to save up R1million? For most people, saving R1million is pretty much out of the question. How do you put enough money in a financial institution so that you can retire?

And if you started looking at investing in property and blocks of flats and that, you need a lot of money to do that. You also need a specific set of skills, and it generally takes a long time. So it can be done, but there are a lot of huge risks involved there as well.

So what are our options? Now if I were to say to you that within the next, say, 6 months to 3 years, from today, I can help you develop a financial asset that is basically US Dollar based and international. If I could help you develop that, and that would bring you R5,000, or R10,000, or R20,000, or R50,000 or R100,000 per month  how would that change your life?

If we could take what you earn in 1 year right now and earn that for you in 1 month, what would change? Once you got this big enough, you probably wouldnt need a job. If you were bringing in R50k-R100k per month, would you stay in the job that you have got?

We are going to show you how to develop this financial asset. 

What is it that we do? It is actually so simple, that most people do not understand it. Because we have been so entrenched and so focussed on working for money, we lose sight of other opportunities out there.

Well let me explain to you exactly what I do And then I want you to ask yourself this question: Could I do this?

First of all, I got on to the internet, and I got onto the Mannatech website. Then what I did is, with the help of one of these professionals, I got myself an account number. I didnt buy anything, I just got an account number at that point.

Then I selected a few items that I might want to buy, and feed myself and my family to take care of my wellness.

Then what I did is every month I made a decision that I would buy a product, the company then sends it to me, and when it arrives at my front door step, I open it and I consume it.

Could you do that? Its like going to any major store, and opening an account. Once you have an account at the store, would you think about buying something at that particular store? Well what you are doing here is you are buying directly from the factory, on the internet.

So as you develop this just remember that what you are actually doing is very simple.

So Phase 1  open an account number, purchase some products for your own consumption.

Phase 2  if I enjoy what I am doing, or I really want to change my life, I teach somebody else how to get an account number, so that they can directly order from the factory and the factory will send it directly to them, and they will consume it.

And if they also enjoy it, and they also believe in the technology and also want to create a financial asset, well then they get into the internet with one of their friends and create them an account, and so on and so on.

Now what we do in this instance is that we actually create income. As this consumer group grows, that creates turnover for the company (Mannatech). All the account numbers created are linked to mine, and so I have this pool of income that is beginning to develop.

Now this is interesting  lets say that the person you introduced created a bigger percentage of the pool than you did or than I did  they would earn more out of that pool of income than you or I.

See most people think that we are pyramidal, meaning the guy at the top makes all the money Yes we do benefit because we are also involved in creating that pool of turnover. But the one who actually contributes the most is the one who actually earns the greatest percentage.

This is not Multi-Level where we buy a product and sell a product, and then that person who buys the product then sells it on to somebody else. People are then making money out of other people and friends  and people dont like it when you make money out of them.

What we do is we all buy the product at the same price, we all go on to the same website, and we buy a product for our own consumption. Once we understand what we have got in this, we really want to pursue this.

Here is the question again  could you do this? Could you get an account number and teach a friend how to get an account number?

Why would that friend want to get an account number? Well perhaps they would like to get financial freedom and perhaps they would like to take care of their wellness. Taking care of wellness is kind of like putting on a seatbelt before you have an accident.

What I really want you to understand is this  there is a group of professionals that will help us and teach us how to share this with friends. They will teach us the benefits of this technology. And they do this through: CDs, DVDs, books, and going to teaching functions. Its great if you have got someone who is incredibly successful and doing amazingly well who sits down and he says can I help you and teach you to do the same?

You know in my life, there were very few people who tapped me on the shoulder and said: Can I help you become a millionaire? And thats exactly what happens when you listen to this. I want you to understand that there is a group of professionals out that who, by helping you become successful, its like a rising tide lifting all the ships.

So people helping people to get an account number and understand what they have got in their hands It is so simple that people always look for the catch And you are sitting onit  you have to go out there and meet with people. But you know could you maybe think of 6-10 people that may want to change their lives? 

You could chat to them and say: Hey, I have become involved with a group of professionals who want to help us become successful by building up a share in the turnover of this big American company and I would really like to chat to you? Theres a few things that these guys bring to the table and a few things that you would need to bring to the table. And once you understand this, you will know that you can actually change your life. If you ever look at other ways of making money we can have a chat, I will give you a CD to listen to Its pretty simple.

So in fact, all we are doing is we are creating turnover. We are in the Network Marketing business. We are not Multi-Level, its Network Marketing. Today, Network Marketing companies are massive companies, often doing several Billion US Dollars of business internationally.

We are in the distribution business  you need to understand how that works. Traditionally a factory makes a product that costs say R10. They have to get the product from the factory into the hands of the consumer. So they go through wholesalers and agencies and retailers and by the time you buy the product for R100. R90 went into the cost of distribution.

Well today, with computers, what we do is we get an account number, and we now have an opportunity to buy the product at a wholesale price and the company delivers it to our door. There is still the 90% middle-man money that would normally have been paid into a distribution process, but in this instance if you want a portion of this 90% middle-man money, go and share the concept with a friend.

When I got involved in this, it took me approximately 6 months to get to a point where I was earning over R100k per month. That is a significant income. That is the equivalent of around R20million invested in the bank. Where else would I have been able to do that in a six month period?

How did I do it? I made one decision  to become a professional at what I do. In those first 6 months I spoke to a lot of people  I qualified people  are they looking and are they prepared to do some work? If they were prepared to put in 6-10 hours per week into changing their life, and do what they are taught through a system of teaching, then I knew they could become successful.

Does it work for everybody? Well No. Because there are some people who just dont want to work. This does take some effort. How much effort? Well I would just ask  do you ever look at other ways of making money? 

In those first six months I spoke to a lot of people and on average, I introduced 4 people per month (basically 1 person per week) and helped those 4 people get account numbers. So after 6 months, I had personally introduced only 23 people. But what I did is I taught those 23 people how to go and share this with another 10, 15 or 20 people of their own.

I made one decision  to become really good at teaching other people how to do this. So I am here to share with you what I did.

We would encourage you to come along to one of the workshops which are held almost every 1-2 weeks, in most of the major cities throughout SA. We have monthly training all over the country. And we would really like to share more with you.

Once again, ask yourself: Could I do this?

Please contact me should you wish to know more, we will share as much information with you as you want. Find out how you can make this work for you. Fall in love with life again!

----------


## Dave A

*"Well established opportunity in South Africa - Join our Team, Own Your Life!" Moved to the Mannatech thread*




> Hi Hilton, I am deaf so I would like you to tell me in your own words what the oppertjnity entails.


 :Rofl:  Sometimes you're truly wicked, Adrian  :Devil2: 

And it worked too  :Clap:

----------

